# Need some advice..



## TamiAz (Apr 15, 2017)

I currently have a Nikon SB700, 26" Rapid Box Octa and the Yungnuo YN622N trigger and receiver. I would like to add a new, more powerful light to my gear. 

This is a hobby for me, so I don't have a studio. Most of my shooting takes place outside. I would like something that that is portable and won't be to cumbersome to carry. 

I was looking at the Flashpoint 360 Streak light. Would this be a good choice? I really like the size of this light. Would I need to buy new receiver and transmitter for this light? It doesn't look like my Rapid Box would work with this light. Would any modifier for a strobe light work? 

Does anyone who owns this light, like it? Pros/cons?

Is there anything else I should consider? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 15, 2017)

Budget?

Here are several battery powered monolights that are conveniently portable.  Battery-Powered Strobe Light Kits | B&H Photo Video


----------



## TamiAz (Apr 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Budget?
> 
> Here are several battery powered monolights that are conveniently portable.  Battery-Powered Strobe Light Kits | B&H Photo Video



Listing a budget would have been good. 

Since this is a hobby I don't want to spend a ton. Could I get a decent strobe for $300? I would need to buy a battery and modifier as well.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 15, 2017)

Tami,

I have the streetlight 360 and I love it. I bought a different mount for my light stand that has a bowens mounting system and got a Glow parapet 38" octabox to use with it. I've been really happy with that system.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 15, 2017)

Here is the cheapest in your price range. SP Studio Systems Basic Excalibur AC/DC 1600 Monolight Kit B&H   A little over you budget.

Can't attest to the quality.  It does come with the power supply and light stand.  You would just need to get the modifier(s) you want and possibly a ring.

For double your budget this would be an entire setup if you want a softbox and an included wireless trigger.  Photogenic AKC50BRK 320W/s Travel Soft Box Kit 900145 B&H Photo 

You would be ready to go.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2017)

I think I would be interested in a flash that can do *FP Sync* with Nikon, or *HSS *with Canon cameras, so that there would be more leeway for background brightness control, and that ability to get the shutter well above the normal flash synch limit of 1/200 to 1/250 second.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2017)

I've got one, and it's surprisingly good for what it is.  The battery seems to last forever, the TTL works well and the HSS perfectly.  It produces a nice light, 'though my tests show that it's probably about 20% below manufacturer's claims in terms of output when used in real-world situations (sort of like MPG claims by car makers).


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2017)

TamiAz said:


> Is there anything else I should consider? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


There is this one ($99), and its big brother ($190), but the battery pack is extra.

Flashpoint M Series

If you have the budget for it, I might recommend the XPLOR 600, but they're $750 each.

Flashpoint XPLOR 600


----------

